# Does rear side is bloody



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

My doe who had kids a week ago has now been bleeding from her rearend. I'm not for sure what to do about this. Is this normal? Should I panic? Need help please

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Most likely normal. They can have discharge for a couple weeks after kidding. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Its normal for bloody discharge to continue for a few weeks after then off and on for a while as she cleans out : )


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I find my does will clean their selves out roughtly 10 days to 2 weeks after kidding.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

It took my doe almost 2 weeks to let all of the bloody discharge clean out 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah its the same thing as a human though it takes us roughly a month or two to stop....but its just from a tear and then also from the placenta coming off of the uterine wall best way to explain it, even though it sounds gross is that when the placenta detaches its like pulling a scab from a wound. Its gonna bleed and bleed, til it heals. Its normal. :]


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok thats what I was figuring but wantes to make sure

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## emmapal (Oct 4, 2012)

My doe is 3-weeks post kidding tomorrow, 2F, and doing the same thing. No discharge, and then a few days ago has some. Any advice on what to watch out for as abnormal? Hers is not very bloody, more mucous. I thought she had worms as she is white and has some dark clumping around her tail. A close look shows that it is not feces, but dried bloody mucous.

Want to know at what point I should be concerned.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

emmapal said:


> My doe is 3-weeks post kidding tomorrow, 2F, and doing the same thing. No discharge, and then a few days ago has some. Any advice on what to watch out for as abnormal? Hers is not very bloody, more mucous. I thought she had worms as she is white and has some dark clumping around her tail. A close look shows that it is not feces, but dried bloody mucous.
> 
> Want to know at what point I should be concerned.


Wait she is pregnant?!? Sounds kinda like a miscarriage. Can you post a pic?? Is she showing any signs of labor??

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No post kidding....so after kidding. 
This is normal as well still flushing. What you want to watch for is a bad smell which is a infection. Its not likely she would have one this long after kidding. Another thing would be a lot of blood. But I really think she is just fine


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh I just read its mostly mucus. She might be coming into heat. I always swore a doe wouldn't come into heat that soon after kidding but I did have 2 that came into heat a month after kidding. It still could be flushing as well. If you take her temp and a good old smell test back there that will rule out infection which is the only bad thing it might be.....but I think unlikely for her


----------



## emmapal (Oct 4, 2012)

She is fine now. A very bloody show of mucus, clumped up and dried on her tail fur, but her rear end is clean and dry now otherwise.


----------

